# Video, what's wrong with my RBP???



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

One of my two RBP began doing this uncontrolled swimming thing 12 hours ago. He'll do it, I'll put a net over him so he dones't get hurt, then after a few minutes he'll be okay.

Water params are as they've been for 8 months or so, nothing else is new.

What's wrong with my guy?!?!?

Any help appreciated

Paul


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

What exactly have the water parameters been for the last 8 months?


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> What exactly have the water parameters been for the last 8 months?


Hi-

Nitrate <40
Nitrite 0
Hardness Moderate
Buffering <120
pH around 6.8

Again, this is affecting one of the two fish I've got in there...

Thanks a lot
Paul


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think he's got a problem with his swim bladder.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I have no idea but that looks wierd.


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

RedBelly Dom said:


> I have no idea but that looks wierd.


lol i love the pointless input.. why do u feel u have to reply to every post you read?
in every single thread i have to go through so much useless comments to get some useful information... can we just agree that if you have nothing useful to say. DONT POST A REPLY!

tnx


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Pnewb said:


> I have no idea but that looks wierd.


lol i love the pointless input.. why do u feel u have to reply to every post you read?
in every single thread i have to go through so much useless comments to get some useful information... can we just agree that if you have nothing useful to say. DONT POST A REPLY!

tnx








[/quote]

alright, i guess. i dont get why it matters to u so much. it kinda had some use by telling him its not normal.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam!!! the vid. dont work for me


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's input...I figure it's not an environmental problem, just something up with that particular fish. I just don't understand how he comes out of it after a few minutes, and he's fine...

Seizures? Neurological?

maybe he wants that 90 gallon I've been talking about...

Thanks again-
Paul


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

wow, he looks like he is high....just a thought but, do you have another tank you can throw him in....see if he acts the same way there. That at least would eliminate the water conditions or enviromental factor. You can treat that tank for swim bladder if that is what it is. Is he eating?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

kinda looks like he is drunk.

I would say swim bladder. I've heard if you feed them frozen p's it will work sometimes. so it may be worth a shot


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

What have they been eating recently?


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> What have they been eating recently?


Same old stuff, thawed silversides, the occasional tuffie feeder...they're skittish, but I know they're eating.

Could a feeder have done that? Tainted tuffie?

Paul


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> dam!!! the vid. dont work for me


Didn't work for me either!!


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

I'd say that I'm 90% positive that's a swim bladder problem.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*I think he's got a problem with his swim bladder.*

I agree with dr. zoidberg :nod: 
probably something wrong with it's swim bladder
try to put aquarium salt and stress coat and hope for the best


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

the video work for me try playing it with vlc media player it plays all kinds of videos...the red looks like its dying !!! how is it doing now is it normal now ??

and wat the hell is a swim bladder ??? are you guys forreal ??


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> the video work for me try playing it with vlc media player it plays all kinds of videos


How do I do that?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Pnewb said:


> the video work for me try playing it with vlc media player it plays all kinds of videos...the red looks like its dying !!! how is it doing now is it normal now ??
> 
> and wat the hell is a swim bladder ??? are you guys forreal ??


a swim bladder has air in it and makes the fish able to swim.


----------



## ptsherman (Aug 16, 2005)

boba fett said:


> *I think he's got a problem with his swim bladder.*
> 
> I agree with dr. zoidberg :nod:
> probably something wrong with it's swim bladder
> try to put aquarium salt and stress coat and hope for the best


He's fine now, he's done that erratic swim thing three times in about 18 hours. I feel awful for him, I get a net around him and hold him so he doesn't get hurt hitting stuff.

If it were swim bladder, wouldn't it be a bit more permanent?

I'll try the salt and sdtress coat, thanks a lot for the suggestions!

Paul


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

some bladder problem


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would probably say a swim bladder problem, which I am sad to say seems pretty fatal. Thats how my elong died. It came out of nowhere and he died with a week.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

mori0174 said:


> I would probably say a swim bladder problem, which I am sad to say seems pretty fatal. Thats how my elong died. It came out of nowhere and he died with a week.


Any way to prevent it? Or is it genetic?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeha Is there anyway to prevent swim bladder?. Just incase if one of my p's comes down with it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

booozi said:


> Yeha Is there anyway to prevent swim bladder?. Just incase if one of my p's comes down with it.


all fish HAVE a swim bladder.......... but this fish has something wrong with its


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

my opinion,

its swim bladder. mostly the cause of this is from the food.

i think this swim bladder is common with oscar and Flowerhorn.

what i did to my flowerhorn is feed it with small amount of pellet, then turn on the heater and some salt.

here in the philippines we have a cure for that.

just sharing my experience


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> the video work for me try playing it with vlc media player it plays all kinds of videos


How do I do that?
[/quote]

just search vlc media player on yahoo it will show up on search ,thats how i got mine ..great player to have way way better than windows media


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Juggalo said:


> I would probably say a swim bladder problem, which I am sad to say seems pretty fatal. Thats how my elong died. It came out of nowhere and he died with a week.


Any way to prevent it? Or is it genetic?
[/quote]

Its not genetic with piranhas I dont think, but some weird shaped fish are more suseptible. A virus can cause it, as well as a bacteria infection. These can be mostly prevented by keeping good water conditions. Another cause can be the diet. I know if you feed dry foods and it expands in the digestive tract, it can cause problems. The solution to that is to presoak the food.

It really makes me wonder why it happened to my elong, because I always keep good water quality and my elong was in a split tank with my irritan who was fine. I think it was stress, which probably led to him being susceptible to disease...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunately with Swim Bladder disease the only way to confirm is via a post mortem. If it is caused by another organ pressing against the swim bladder, due to constipation, this can be releaved by feeding the piranha a frozen pea as stated earlier. This will act as a laxative. As Mori stated if it is indeed swim bladder disease there is no cure and is eventually fatal.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Unfortunately with Swim Bladder disease the only way to confirm is via a post mortem. If it is caused by another organ pressing against the swim bladder, due to constipation, this can be releaved by feeding the piranha a frozen pea as stated earlier. This will act as a laxative. As Mori stated if it is indeed swim bladder disease there is no cure and is eventually fatal.


----------

